# Bute - how much?



## LizzieJ (6 January 2008)

How much does bute cost now?  I've always had a stash but when I was away for work a few weeks ago, my mare came in with a big leg.  My Dad was very good, brought her in and called vet as the leg was hot.  The vet came and advised box rest and bute for 5 days.  The mare was fine after this but the bill came today and it cost £98 for 10 sachets of bute.  Is this how much it costs these days?  My dad kept one of the empty ones to show me what she'd had and it is bog standard bute.  I'm sure I used to be able to buy a box for half that!


ETA the bill is itemised and the £98 is just for the bute.


----------



## Santa_Claus (6 January 2008)

PML i think there is a type somewhere!!! I think they have billed you for 1 box rather than one sachet!! A call to the vet me thinks....

can't remember cost last time I had it ('06 now!) but was around £1 a sachet there or there abouts...


----------



## LizzieJ (6 January 2008)

That's what I thought - a box of 50 used to be about £45ish.  I'll give them a ring monday.


----------



## ajones (6 January 2008)

OMG how much !!! me thinks you should ring them monday ! how much was the bill in total i dread to think !


----------



## piebaldsparkle (6 January 2008)

No that can't be right £9.80 per sachet!!!!!


----------



## calon (6 January 2008)

i pay about £9    for 2 doz from my vet


----------



## Blizzard (6 January 2008)

I pay about 60p a sachet.


----------



## Patches (6 January 2008)

I'm sure it's about 98p from my vets for a double sachet, as they come in twos with a perforation and don't split them into singles when they sell them.

I bought a box of 100 sachets for just under £50.


----------



## ihatework (6 January 2008)

Bute is around 50p a sachet


----------



## joanne1920 (6 January 2008)

when my boy had bute this time last year it was 63p per packet!


----------



## K9Wendy (6 January 2008)

QR

Bute is 50p per sachet from my vet too..


----------



## LizzieJ (6 January 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll be on the phone first thing monday


----------



## Donkeymad (6 January 2008)

When I had some 12 months ago, I was horrified at how much they cost, but couldn't be bothered to check with the vets. Vet will be out tomorrow and I will be getting more Bute, will be interesting when I get the next bill!


----------



## clairencappelli (6 January 2008)

Hang on * goes and digs out severel vets bills from the last 8 months *

*returns *

20 danilon inc VAT 15.04 which is 75P a sachet


----------



## Nudibranch (6 January 2008)

Jeepers Creepers £98!!! Just checked my last bill, 20 for £8 which makes them about 40p.


----------



## Donkeymad (6 January 2008)

I thought Danilon was much more expensive than Bute. Obviously not.

Just looked up my bill, I had 4 sachets for £5.38+VAT


----------



## ivenoidea (6 January 2008)

Did the OP's bill include the vets call out/inspection charge etc?

I pay under £50 for a box of 100 sachets at a time - FHC has one a day for his arthritis.  This is just for the supply of the bute and no visit.  Obviously he gets annual/other visits as necessary for vaccinations etc.


----------



## Donkeymad (6 January 2008)

Just looked on-line, the average cost is just under £40 for 100 sachets to the public (prescription required). Vets will get this cheaper but will need to add a percentage.


----------

